# ATAC Training Opportunity - Anti-Terrorism Training



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

For Local Police & Private Security

Presented by: John Enright, Director of Counter-Terrorism and Law Enforcement Anti-Terrorism Advisory Council - US Attorney's Office - RI

Date & Time: August 17, 2005, 9:00am to 3:00pm
August 30, 2005, 9:00am to 3:00pm

Location: 
University of Rhode Island Providence Campus, Paff Auditorium 80 Washington Street Providence RI

Cost: FREE

Forward all request for attendance to Lt. Michael Donohue at 277-5452 or [email protected] with the names of the officers and the date they will be attending. Maximum number of attendees per training is 400.

The topics to be covered are:

Understanding Terrorism & the Threat to the United States

Recognition of Terrorist Tradecraft and Tactics for Patrol Officers

Local Police and the War on Terrorism:

Traffic Stops, Investigations and Intelligence Development

Police Tactics/Techniques Dealing with Terrorism Suspects


----------

